# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Timbrado

## VASSILIOS

Ενα βιντεακι απο τον φιλοξενουμενο σπιτι μου ''τενορο'' του ΑΒΑΤΟΝ, που θα μαθει φωνες στα μικρα τιμπραντακια μου.

----------


## NIKOSP

Φτου φτου σκορδα!!!!! Να σου ζησει Βασιλη!!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

πανέμορφος...και είναι σίγουρα τενόρος...!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Ωραιος ο μαγκας! ακουγεται πολυ ευχαριστα στα αυτια μου.

----------


## VASSILIOS

Και εδω οι μολις λιγων ωρων επιδοξοι μαθητες  :Jumping0011:

----------


## lagreco69

Ομορφα και νοικοκυρεμενα! βαλε τους απο τωρα να τον ακουν, καλη συνεχεια!!! Βασιλη.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Λοιπόν...θέλουμε τη γνώμη των ειδικών του Φορουμ 

Χρηστος και Κωστας ...ακούει ?

Να σημειώσω ότι δεν θέλουμε το τέλειο και δεν μας ενδιαφέρει....απλά να κελαήδάει "κάπως" σωστά.... χωρίς πολλά λάθη.

----------


## VASSILIOS

> Ομορφα και νοικοκυρεμενα! βαλε τους απο τωρα να τον ακουν, καλη συνεχεια!!! Βασιλη.


''Βαραει ασταματητα''. Ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη.

----------


## jk21

....  και δερνει !!!
ο ορισμος του classico !

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Αφου φορεσα βοηθημα ακοης και ανεβασα στο φουλ την ενταση, μπορω να πω οτι δεν φανταζομουν ετσι το κελαηδημα των καναρινιων.. αυτο συγκεκριμενα στο βιντεο μου αρεσει αρκετα σε συγκριση με αλλες ρατσες φωνης που ακουσα στο youtube.. 

Βασιλη, με το καλο να μεγαλωσουν τα μωρακια και να γινουν λαλιστατοι σαν κι αυτον στο βιντεο  :Happy:

----------


## γιαννης χ

Καλοοοοοο.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Αφου φορεσα βοηθημα ακοης και ανεβασα στο φουλ την ενταση, μπορω να πω οτι δεν φανταζομουν ετσι το κελαηδημα των καναρινιων.. αυτο συγκεκριμενα στο βιντεο μου αρεσει αρκετα σε συγκριση με αλλες ρατσες φωνης που ακουσα στο youtube.. 
> 
> Βασιλη, με το καλο να μεγαλωσουν τα μωρακια και να γινουν λαλιστατοι σαν κι αυτον στο βιντεο


Νικολάκη εσένα σου χρωστάω ένα παρόμοιο πουλάκι.

Οποτε θες έρχεσαι και το παιρνεις απο το "καφέ της χαράς"  :winky:

----------


## ninos

και απο εμένα Νίκο, θα έχεις το ταίρι, ώστε να βγάλεις του χρόνου τα δικά σου πουλάκια  :winky:

----------


## vag21

βασιλη ,οταν θα ερθει η ωρα να το δωσεις πισω,σου ειπα στην ζυγουρομαζωξη,σε ποιο θεμα θα αναρτησεις ποστ και θα το κρατησεις για παντα  :Evilgrin0030:

----------


## serafeim

Εγω σαν αρχαριο στις νοτες και τις φωνες τους ακουσα : 
Timbre Metálico
Batida
Cascabeleo
Cloqueos
Castañuelas
Piau Piau

Ενα πλουσιο συνεχομενο ρεπερτοριο... νομιζω ειναι πολυ ομορφο και καλοφωνο πουλι!!! Μπραβο κα ιστον Βασιλη αλλα και στον Βασιλη!!  :Tongue0020:

----------


## acerakela

Οπλοπολυβόλο... το λατρεύω :Happy0064:

----------


## Gardelius

*Να σου ζησουν οι μπόμπιρες!!!!!!! Βασιλη μιλάμε για τον "γνωστό" 93αρη!!!??*  :Evilgrin0010:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> *Να σου ζησουν οι μπόμπιρες!!!!!!! Βασιλη μιλάμε για τον "γνωστό" 93αρη!!!??*


Οχι φίλε.

Ο 93άρης είναι σε θυρίδα στην Ελβετία. :Tongue0020:

----------


## orion

δυνατό και συνεχόμενο πουλάκι (αν και στο αυτί μου από το βίντεο μου κάνει λίγο μονότονος, χωρις να είναι κακό το πουλάκι, ζωντανά ίσως είναι διαφωρετικά)... 
μπράβο θα τα κάνει αστέρια τα μικρά...  :winky:   :winky: 

ΥΓ. Τσαντίζομαι όταν με λέτε ειδικό, δεν είμαι... γκρρρρρρρρρρρρ  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ΥΓ. Τσαντίζομαι όταν με λέτε ειδικό, δεν είμαι... γκρρρρρρρρρρρρ


Σιγά μη σε ρωτήσουμε κι ολας ...για το "πως" θα σε βλέπουμε.

Κάνε μας τη χάρη. :Tongue0020: 

Ευχαριστούμε. :Sign0027:  :Sign0027:

----------


## orion

:Fighting0066:  ::

----------


## vag21

ναι ναι ο κυριος χρηστος ειναι ο ειδικος  :Character0005:

----------


## VASSILIOS

> δυνατό και συνεχόμενο πουλάκι (αν και στο αυτί μου από το βίντεο μου κάνει λίγο μονότονος, χωρις να είναι κακό το πουλάκι, ζωντανά ίσως είναι διαφωρετικά)... 
> μπράβο θα τα κάνει αστέρια τα μικρά...  
> 
> ΥΓ. Τσαντίζομαι όταν με λέτε ειδικό, δεν είμαι... γκρρρρρρρρρρρρ


Χρηστο οπως το λες, εχει διαφορα. Το βιντεο που βλεπεις εχει αντιγραφει με το προγραμμα HyperCam2 απο την οθονη του pc και υπαρχει αλλοιωση ηχου και εικονας. 

*Κατα τ' αλλα.......*

----------


## MAKISV

VASILIE ποσο παει η ωρα να σου στειλω και εγω 2 μαθητες που θελω????

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> VASILIE ποσο παει η ωρα να σου στειλω και εγω 2 μαθητες που θελω????


Τι ξύλο που θες :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## orion

> ... διαφωρετικά)...



τώρα το είδα... γκρρρρρρρρρ  συγγνώμη και διορθώνω: ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ

----------

